
Safari 5 to be launched at WWDC with Safari Reader? - barredo
http://9to5mac.com/Safari-5-34603946?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+%289+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
barredo
_"Safari 5 will apparently include a Reader functionality that will make web
page reading easier by extracting and organizing the text."_

And exporting it to ePub?

